
Beware of Complex Filtering in GraphQL - mengledowl
https://graphqlme.com/2018/05/05/beware-of-complex-filtering-in-graphql/
======
bokchoi
While trying to understand GraphQL, this kind of filtering was the first thing
was what I was hoping would be easily possible. I don't agree that creating
such a filter is complex for the client or that is is an unreasonable
expectation that the client would want to.

As an example, the OData spec has query filters:
[http://www.odata.org/getting-started/basic-
tutorial/#queryDa...](http://www.odata.org/getting-started/basic-
tutorial/#queryData)

